# Scammers & Phishing mail reporting.



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

As a person that receives phishing mail I report everything possible.
Anything else gets a reply hoping it's received and they read my disgraceful abuse. 
It seems from most people I speak to they just delete them which surprised me .:doublesho

The reason is probably they just can't be bothered which I can understand. It's not very helpful though and left out there to catch others.
Got me thinking and maybe that is because people don't know how to report or where to get that info. 
Decided to write a few common e-mail addresses for reporting these. If entered into mail contacts for easy access as mine are, it would then be too easy to get the one needed and do their bit without hassle and do their bit. 
It would really be a good thing to do and hopefully stop a few of these low-life scammers.

Just a few common ones from my contacts you can store to get started. Maybe others could suggested which I would add to mine and others too?

Can't be a bd thing eh? :wave:

Always cc with this one.
National Fraud & Cyber Crime Reporting Centre [email protected]

NW Bank: [email protected]

Paypal: [email protected]

Amazon: [email protected]

Ebay: [email protected]

Anyone got others? :thumb:


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Tbh, unless it's a sophisticated attempt (essentially, not obvious at first glance that it's total nonsense), I don't bother.

For those that nearly get me (and there have been a few), I Google the supposed company and "phishing". Most come up with a dedicated email address, but I'm not convinced they do a great deal with the info.

Some more are just directing you to forward the info to Action Fraud to deal with on their behalf. Not sure if that's more or less likely to get you a result.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Our IT send test ones out at work then report on how many people open them😂
I report them to bank, eBay etc. 
Personally I think it's the random sites you have an account with that you need to be careful about. People are more cautious when it comes to banks etc but how many would go to reset a password or log in to DW if sent a phishing email pretending to be them?
Sure a lot use same passwords for most sites??


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

Stop using outlook/hotmail all I get on that platform is phishing and dating emails, it must rack up 100/day so it is now my disposable email account. I use the "report phishing" function for bulk deleting but it never changes. I don't get any on my Gmail account. I'd be happy to pay a penny per email sent if it stopped the spammers.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Mac- said:


> Stop using outlook/hotmail all I get on that platform is phishing and dating emails, it must rack up 100/day so it is now my disposable email account. I use the "report phishing" function for bulk deleting but it never changes. I don't get any on my Gmail account. I'd be happy to pay a penny per email sent if it stopped the spammers.


Agree with this. My hotmail account gets punished daily. My gmail gets nothing.
My business email accounts used to get hammered but started using mxguarddog as a spam filtering service a few months ago and it's been brilliant at stopping the crap. It's not free, but it's cheap. Works out at about 20p per email address per month. You can't run a hotmail account through it but if get your emails through a domain you own you can route them through a service like this.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Agree with this. My hotmail account gets punished daily. My gmail gets nothing.
> My business email accounts used to get hammered but started using mxguarddog as a spam filtering service a few months ago and it's been brilliant at stopping the crap. It's not free, but it's cheap. Works out at about 20p per email address per month. You can't run a hotmail account through it but if get your emails through a domain you own you can route them through a service like this.


I'd be a bit careful of using that for business purposes if there's sensitive information in there. Passing your emails through a third party filter opens you up to potential issues with data protection as well, I'd think.

They may be perfectly reputable, but companies like that often get swallowed up if they're successful, and that's when the issues start.


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

MagpieRH said:


> I'd be a bit careful of using that for business purposes if there's sensitive information in there. Passing your emails through a third party filter opens you up to potential issues with data protection as well, I'd think.
> 
> They may be perfectly reputable, but companies like that often get swallowed up if they're successful, and that's when the issues start.


I agree the more services your email goes through the more risk you create, these services are compromised constantly, if you're getting a lot of spam on domain emails look at your mail servers first and secure them, we get no malicious email using Exchange correctly configured,


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

MagpieRH said:


> I'd be a bit careful of using that for business purposes if there's sensitive information in there. Passing your emails through a third party filter opens you up to potential issues with data protection as well, I'd think.
> 
> They may be perfectly reputable, but companies like that often get swallowed up if they're successful, and that's when the issues start.


Nah, I've nothing 'sensitive' that gets bandied about. I use LCN for my domain hosting and they actually recommended mxguarddog when I was complaining that their own spam filtering system was garbage.


----------



## Olivia (5 mo ago)

> As you need to know the possible ways you can report scammers and Phishing mail, in case you get a phishing email, send it to the Anti-Phishing Working Group at [email protected]. Apart from that, if you get a phishing text message, send it to SPAM (7726). You can also complain the phishing attack to the FTC at ReportFraud.ftc.gov. Here, you can also report amazon scam and leave the trouble behind. You can protect yourself from such scamming and phishing attacks by protecting your mobile phone by setting software to update via automatic processing or by Protecting your data by backing it up.


When viewing a message click the drop-down arrow next to Reply at the top-right of the message pane and select Report phishing. This will remove the email from your inbox and send a report to Google to help in the fight against scammers and fraudsters


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Mac- said:


> Stop using outlook/hotmail all I get on that platform is phishing and dating emails, it must rack up 100/day so it is now my disposable email account. I use the "report phishing" function for bulk deleting but it never changes. I don't get any on my Gmail account. I'd be happy to pay a penny per email sent if it stopped the spammers.





GeeWhizRS said:


> Agree with this. My hotmail account gets punished daily. My gmail gets nothing.
> My business email accounts used to get hammered but started using mxguarddog as a spam filtering service a few months ago and it's been brilliant at stopping the crap. It's not free, but it's cheap. Works out at about 20p per email address per month. You can't run a hotmail account through it but if get your emails through a domain you own you can route them through a service like this.


Think you're both lucky I get just as many on my Gmail as I do on my Hotmail. Though my Hotmail does tend to divert to spam or junk folders in my inbox I'm lucky if I get 1 a week.

I've a number of 'disposable' email addresses I use for the likes of free WiFi when you need to supply an email address to register meaning that I don't use it so any phishing emails I rarely see.

In relation to the original post I don't tend to do anything with them as I've yet to get anything sophisticated enough that it actually looks like a legitimate email though if I did I'd consider reporting.


----------



## noellesteward (5 mo ago)

Itstony said:


> As a person that receives phishing mail I report everything possible.
> Anything else gets a reply hoping it's received and they read my disgraceful abuse.
> It seems from most people I speak to they just delete them which surprised me .:doublesho
> 
> ...


Hello. i just want to know How to Report Amazon Phishing?


----------

